# Inexpensive swimming lessons in Larnaca?



## americanah (Sep 26, 2010)

I am looking for inexpensive swimming lessons for my toddler in the Larnaca area. I live near Dhekalia..


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Not very close to Dhekelia but the KOA sports complex in Larnaca/Aradippou has swim classes for very cheap. I remember seeing young ones (being taught to make bubbles in the water), but not sure they were toddlers.


----------

